# Mont Blanc tunnel ?



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Thinking of going through the Mont Blanc tunnel on route to Italy. Is there any restrictions I need to know about, or should I go a different way. Still want to travel through France.

Many thanks all.

Regards


Lampie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Lampie went last year no problems, just need to concentrate hard as their ain't much room between you, the side, and traffic coming the other way.  I believe someone posted that as he was towing on an A frame they wanted to charge him as an artic. 8O 

Olley


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Lampie

Went through in 2005 no problems at all but we aren't quite as large as you. The tunnel itself was smaller than I expected but the vast majority of the traffic was huge lorries, all seemed to obey the rules and regs in the tunnel but the lorry drivers go a bit mental when they get through to the Italian side, after the speed restrictions in the tunnel they let rip on the downhill stretch to Aosta!!

There was a problem when we got to the tunnel initially mainly due to a larger than normal volume of traffic as the Frejus tunnel was closed following a fire, delays of up to 3 hours!! So we made the best of it and spent a very pleasant day in Chamonix, with a trip on the railway up the Mont Blanc Glacier. As the delays still hadn't cleared by the evening we spent the night with loads of other English vans on the huge Aire at Chamonix and went through the tunnel the following morning. So if there are hold-ups at least there is somewhere to stay!!


----------

